# Passers by



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

Wasn't sure what to call this thread, but just a light hearted discussion perhaps about was people that walk by (joe public) say/comment on....

I had someone yesterday say 'dangerous stuff' and also someone saying 'have you got enough Suds on there?' A few weeks back. 


I always wonder if I'll get someone comment on the river on snowfoam as it leaves the front of the drive down to the corner shop !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never bothers me what people think, I know I have the cleanest, sparkling car on my street.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I also have the cleanest sparkliest car outside my house.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Missed a bit :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

You can do mine if you like

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

Some people also think I'm a bit silly cleaning it every other Sunday morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> You can do mine if you like
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This. Why does everyone say this!

Also missed a bit, but I find the "you're going to wash the paint off it" :wall:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

You will wash the paint of that if you wash it any more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

ah234 said:


> This. Why does everyone say this!
> 
> Also missed a bit, but I find the "you're going to wash the paint off it" :wall:


Ha. Just beat me to it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ah234 said:


> This. Why does everyone say this!
> 
> Also missed a bit, but I find the "you're going to wash the paint off it" :wall:


I always say to em, "yeah no worries, if you want to bring it round I'll give you a quote"

Shuts them up!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

Let's give you a clean with my power wash he he he ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Never bothers me what people think, I know I have the cleanest, sparkling car on my street.


This is exactly it.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> I always say to em, "yeah no worries, if you want to bring it round I'll give you a quote"
> 
> Shuts them up!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


definately have to try this :lol:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

There's one old boy that walks his dog past mine and everytime I'm out washing the cars he'll walk past and say, everytime guaranteed, "washing the cars?" 

I never know how to reply so I just say "yep"

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I get "you'le make it rain you know". Heard that today from 3 different peoples, an one was the wife..lol


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I actually had a woman stop and reverse back on my road to ask me if I would wash cars. I think she genuinely thought I was paid to be there...

Felt very odd having to explain to her it was my car I was washing....I guess I might of looked more like a 'valet cleaner' in my trackies and black mamba gloves!


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

I've had a 'dad' send his son, from the road opposite to where I live, over to ask, how much I charge to wash 'my' cars.

I've also watched a neighbour, wash another neighbour's car :detailer:, using a washing-up bowl, a T-shirt and Washing-Up Liquid and get paid £5.00 for his efforts....

But, if I had a £1 for every time I'd been asked what my hose blockers were, I'd have £28 :lol:


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

ah234 said:


> This. Why does everyone say this!
> 
> Also missed a bit, but I find the "you're going to wash the paint off it" :wall:


^^^ This - and the one from before time its self "will you do mine next"


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

My best one is from a little girl who likes our dog and rides a bike up and down 
" My dad says you must love washing your car as you do it a lot!" He just got out of his car and was walking across to check she wasn't bothering me !!! Should have seen his face he could have died. Kids just don't know do they !!! I still smile when I think about it :lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mulder said:


> I've had a 'dad' send his son, from the road opposite to where I live, over to ask, how much I charge to wash 'my' cars.
> 
> I've also watched a neighbour, wash another neighbour's car :detailer:, using a washing-up bowl, a T-shirt and Washing-Up Liquid and get paid £5.00 for his efforts....
> 
> But, if I had a £1 for every time I'd been asked what my hose blockers were, I'd have £28


What's a hose Blocker? Lol

£29 :-D

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

M8ttB said:


> Some people also think I'm a bit silly cleaning it every other Sunday morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that all only every other sunday:lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Cookies said:


> What's a hose Blocker? Lol
> 
> £29 :-D
> 
> ...


I did the same as soon as I saw that, googled straight away!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I tend to get asked when I'm going to clean other peoples cars!


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

Yes sometimes weekly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hose blockers go under the front wheels to prevent your hose getting trapped between wheel and drive surface, which is an annoying occurrence lol.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> I did the same as soon as I saw that, googled straight away!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Me too, wasn't going to ask though:lol::lol:


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Cookies said:


> What's a hose Blocker? Lol
> 
> £29 :-D
> 
> ...





Hereisphilly said:


> I did the same as soon as I saw that, googled straight away!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





DLGWRX02 said:


> Me too, wasn't going to ask though:lol::lol:


Come on guys, this is hypothetically costing me money


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Hose blockers go under the front wheels to prevent your hose getting trapped between wheel and drive surface, which is an annoying occurrence lol.


Its easier to pull out enough hose to go down one sid and accross the front then go back go accross the back then down the other side. Rather than trying to strangle the car with the hose. .but a length of wood works just as well


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Wanna do mine next.....

Every time!!!


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I get the odd comment as in, ''will you do mine next or ''You'll rub the paint off it!''

To be honest, it makes a change for people to speak to you. Usually they just walk pass.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The best one I heard was when I changed my black seat Exeo for a newer, silver seat Exeo. One of my neighbours pulled up and said "See, I told you you'd rub the paint off." 

I still chuckle about that. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Cookies said:


> The best one I heard was when I changed my black seat Exeo for a newer, silver seat Exeo. One of my neighbours pulled up and said "See, I told you you'd rub the paint off."
> 
> I still chuckle about that.
> 
> ...


That made me chuckle a bit! :lol:


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Today I had
"You must love that car because every time I walk past, you are cleaning it."


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

"Mines parked just up the road for you to do next."

"You couldn't afford it at half the price."

No real come back to that, especially if you say it very matter of fact


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

It's more fun watching everyone come out with all their weekend warrior gear and try and match you.
They normally give up when you crack the p olishers out.
Yummy mummys vs pressure washer is fun in hot weather too


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> "Mines parked just up the road for you to do next."
> 
> "You couldn't afford it at half the price."
> 
> No real come back to that, especially if you say it very matter of fact


That's superb, I'm stealing that

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> That's superb, I'm stealing that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's even better when you look at the car sneer at it and say you wouldnt use your cloths on it and you have more respect for your cloths.
Or [email protected]#k me the wax i use is worth three times the value of that


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

DIY Hose blockers

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6688


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

AllenF said:


> It's even better when you look at the car sneer at it and say you wouldnt use your cloths on it and you have more respect for your cloths.
> Or [email protected]#k me the wax i use is worth three times the value of that


That's cracked me up! I so think that in my head when they pull up in a shed and start talking

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Best comment I've had is some random old guy walking past when I was just about finished who said "That looks brand new that!"
Made me feel that all the hours of effort was worth it :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

andyedge said:


> Best comment I've had is some random old guy walking past when I was just about finished who said "That looks brand new that!"
> Made me feel that all the hours of effort was worth it :thumb:


Quality guy!
Never seem to get compliments, but back when I was using Magifoam the puddle of white foam it left around the driveway used to get passing kids excited about snow, and parents confused :lol:


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Another one is "I wouldnt bother it will only get dirty again" My reply "Well so does your ass each time you take a dump but you still clean that"


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

Had loads of folk stare when im foaming and drive bys when im polishing with the da and i recon at least 30 folk pull up and get out to ask if i can remove scratches and if i could polish there cars :buffer: ..dont half get a funny look from the new neibour across the road as i always seem to be cleaning the motor when i spot her :argie:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Always get.. "Are you cleaning that car AGAIN"


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The kids on my street think it's christmas when i pour my used suds away down the street. They spend ages cycling through the puddles on their bikes.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Had a local drunk and his mate stagger up to me earlier when i was cleaning the pugs windows.

My mate has one of these but a diesel

Oh right, this is the petrol GTi version

Yeah that's what his is but diesel

What, a diesel GTi? Didn't think they made them

Well they do, shows how much you know then doesn't it.

I gave up at that point and let them stagger off to the shop to get more booze.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

MikeK said:


> There's one old boy that walks his dog past mine and everytime I'm out washing the cars he'll walk past and say, everytime guaranteed, "washing the cars?"
> 
> I never know how to reply so I just say "yep"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Just say "Walking the dog?"


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Had a washing machine and dryer delivered just as I'd finished coating the car and rims with some sealant.
The two delivery men were admiring the car and discussing whether I had a private plate.
Then one asked me......"is it really an 05 car?"
To which I replied
"If you know how to look after the paint and wash it properly it'll look as good as new even 11 years on!"
To which they both nodded in amazement with the revelation of what correct washing and protecting can achieve over 10 years. 
That's the kind of proud feeling that money can't buy as many are able to buy a spanking new car but not many will have a factory fresh looking car over 10 years later.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A guy was at our house last Saturday delivering a tumble dryer. I had the power washer etc out, and he said "You've done a great job there." to which I replied "I haven't started washing it yet." - I had just power hosed around wheels and arches when he pulled up. 

Cooks


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Took my car down to the repair centre to get insurance work approved. Guy walks out takes one look and says "blimey that's a clean example"
I was immediately at ease with explaining to him my do not wash request and he said simply "yep completely understand"
Just hope the rest of his team get the message.


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Two regular occurrences.
Oldish woman, maybe into her late 60's, makes a MASSIVE point of avoiding the snow foam run off across the footway. She makes moves that are even too complicated to be in The Matrix and her dog just stands there and won't walk through it.
The other is a neighbour I get on really well with, he waits until I am just about finished, then comes walking over waving a cloth. Yes, it was funny the first 20 times..............


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

hardtail said:


> : ..dont half get a funny look from the new neibour across the road as i always seem to be cleaning the motor when i spot her :argie:


Just dont get caught taking a pic of a ("jesus mary and Joseph" :argie::argie passer by to send to your mate like I did.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

K777mk2 said:


> Just dont get caught taking a pic of a ("jesus mary and Joseph" :argie::argie passer by to send to your mate like I did.


You can't leave us hanging like that....what were the consequences?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> You can't leave us hanging like that....what were the consequences?


Forget the consequences, where's the pic?


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol. As above!

I once had some inbred chav make a comment about my purple monster drying towel in front of his girlfriend. I only half heard him and just ignored him, much to the bemusement of aformentioned Kappa-Slapper. You can really do without chav bants as you race to avoid watermarks 

Exchange pleasantries with the majority of people and occasionally someone comments that I can do theirs next if I like.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

I get the usual sarcy overtones as mentioned early in this thread but my best moment was when a neighbour who I had never spoke to before came over and asked me what wax I used as my cars always looked good and beaded well, pointed him in the direction of Collinite 845 and a couple of weekends later there he was applying it to 1990 Lincoln Green Range Rover. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Luke M said:


> Forget the consequences, where's the pic?


:lol:

deleted. sharpish. (but i managed to send it )

I didnt spot the other half loitering at the front door whilst i am trying to take a pic without the actual woman seeing me take a pic. 
i guess my face gave it away, i made the excuse I was taking a pic of the car for you lot.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

"the rain will do as good a job" i hear very often or "it will be dirty tomorrow" two examples
todds


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Was told yesterday by the guy that lives next to me 'it looks like it belongs in a showroom', fours and a half hours well spent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I get good comments round by me. Even had people come over and ask what I'm using so they can order some  

theres a older lad with nice cars around the corner, he's out there more than me so i feel fine doing mine weekly now.


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Our neighbours have finally come to terms with the weekly regime. Even had one knock the door the other week for advice on how to clean the door shuts. 

Had another who visits his parents regularly comment on "that snow is better than last week, you got a new one?"


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

The neighbour today said it seemed a bot drastic because I was machine polishing the car. I think she thought I was welding or something. When I explained I was polishing the car she seemed disappointed.

Get the odd "too much time on your hands" comment but like others have said, doesn't bother me in the slightest. Some people knit, some people play golf.....I clean cars....


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

When your in the doctors and your neighbours there and he comes out with " I knew you weren't well you haven't been out cleaning your car for over a week" 😲


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Most of the comments are like water off a ducks back, but the one that stumped me was "looks fantastic".

I had only just got set up and the car was still dry!!!!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

just remebered another event/comment

currently we rent, and the landlord is the next door neighbour.
3 weeks after moving in, he said " i'll have an outside tap put in for you to make it easier" and he did a few days later. :thumb:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

'It's going to rain you know' - Thanks, you should be a meteorologist


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

scratcher said:


>


I read that in Samuel Jacksons voice (+ a few f'bombs)


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

Kenan said:


> I read that in Samuel Jacksons voice (+ a few f'bombs)


That's brilliant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tezzy (Oct 20, 2016)

MikeK said:


> There's one old boy that walks his dog past mine and everytime I'm out washing the cars he'll walk past and say, everytime guaranteed, "washing the cars?"
> 
> I never know how to reply so I just say "yep"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Surely.......

"walking the old man?" (while looking at the dog)


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

I do some valeting for a few regular customers and one day an older fella who lives round the corner asked me what I use to get wheels clean? He's got a 55 reg BMW 320 and I said "Drop it round when I'm doing mine, I'm sure I've got something to get them clean." 
"I don't think so" he replied "I've varnished them!"
God's truth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

A guy up the road always stops and talks to me when he is out walking the dog, to be fair on him he does take a bit of pride in his motor but its strictly 1 bucket and sponge etc...

Any hoo the other week he suggested I try milk as a tyre dressing, I just laughed it off and said might give it a go :thumb:

But my postie has seen me doing the car in the morning loads of times and he is pretty keen to pick up some tips especially as he has just got a new car, I have sorted him out with a few bits and peices so hopefully I wont get any parcels go missing


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Not quite out on the street although i do get the usual comments.

Birthday card from my brother with:

A cute animal watering a little car with the caption

If you keep watering it one day it will turn into a Porsche


----------

